# How does your puppy run? (gait)



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

My 7 mo old seems to bunny hop (run with both hind legs) when she sprints thru the grass to play fetch. On her return to me (not as fast) she'll trot as normal.

I read in the past to watch out for their gait...and the bunny hop is not a good thing. Eek. Is it too soon to tell? How do normal pups run?


----------



## Gino (Sep 26, 2011)

Why is it not a good thing? Does it indicate any problem with their hips? My 4.5 month old runs that way, too. I find it very cute.


----------



## sns3948 (Aug 2, 2011)

Bunny hopping is a classic sign of hip dysplasia. You might want to think about getting some x-rays at the vet. When Bentley was around 3 mo. we noticed that he walked with a little bit of a limp. Our vet said it was growing pains and it could last up to a year. I started giving him Ester C, a vitamin C supplement (it promotes collagen production which stabilizes the hips) and the limp is gone and he runs around like a nut. I would imagine it would be something around those lines (of course I'm not a vet though) but I would definitely see a vet to rule it out. BTW the Ester C really does work wonders...my parents give it to their 16yo chocolate lab who, on good days, still takes his running laps around their pool and goes up and down stairs on a daily basis.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

There is a difference between a bunny hop and a gallop-are you sure she isn't galloping? The gallop is a faster gait than a bunny hop.

Rotatory Gallop

The bunny hop is a very awkward and unnatural gait for a dog. The fact that she trots coming back to you leads me to believe she could be galloping.

Young pups also grow oddly sometimes times-high in the rear for a while and then high in the front  That can lead to gait oddities as well, but they are temporary.

Does she exhibit any other signs-difficulty in getting up, soreness after playing, etc.?

If you are still worried, x-rays may help. And, supplements certainly wouldn't hurt, whether she has joint issues or not.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Bunny hopping is really noticeable if it's true bunny hopping. My Flora will run using both of her hind legs simultaneously to propel her forward, thus the term "bunny hop." Are you sure it's not just an awkward gallop, as Tahnee suggested? I think at this young of an age it's probably just more awkwardness, but if you see other indications that your dog may be in pain or uncomfortable, by all means get to a vet.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very cool website Linda, thanks!
HD tends to show up between 6 and 24 months of age, so if it's a true bunny hop I would be concerned. As Kim said, once you've seen it, you'd recognize it anywhere. They use their core muscles to propel themselves forward, with both back legs together, rather than their back legs providing the propulsion. and it indicates a serious problem.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

sns3948 said:


> Bunny hopping is a classic sign of hip dysplasia. You might want to think about getting some x-rays at the vet. When Bentley was around 3 mo. we noticed that he walked with a little bit of a limp. Our vet said it was growing pains and it could last up to a year. I started giving him Ester C, a vitamin C supplement (it promotes collagen production which stabilizes the hips) and the limp is gone and he runs around like a nut. I would imagine it would be something around those lines (of course I'm not a vet though) but I would definitely see a vet to rule it out. BTW the Ester C really does work wonders...my parents give it to their 16yo chocolate lab who, on good days, still takes his running laps around their pool and goes up and down stairs on a daily basis.


Thanks, where did you buy the ester C? Is it for dogs at the pet store?


----------



## sns3948 (Aug 2, 2011)

Actually it's for people but you can give it to dogs too. We buy it at Kmart- they sell 500mg gummies (60 gummies for $6.50) I've also seen it at walmart, target, any of those big retail stores. Bentley gets one gummy a day after he eats breakfast. Vet said it was perfectly fine and there was a study done a few years ago that had ester C given to large breed puppies...none of the puppies in the study developed hip problems through their adult lives. I'll take a look and see if I can find it.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

so i'm still a bit confused. How do your dogs hind legs look when they bolt to chase a ball as fast as they can? Even on animal planet they show greyhounds with both hind legs together when they are running....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

puppydogs said:


> so i'm still a bit confused. How do your dogs hind legs look when they bolt to chase a ball as fast as they can? Even on animal planet they show greyhounds with both hind legs together when they are running....


Yup, that's it, very similar to what the link shows-not bunny hop but a gallop. It takes strength and muscle to do that, very different from a bunny hop.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget (now a year old) was a bunny hopper for a period of time but seems to have outgrown it. If you are still concerned in a few months why not get the X-Ray done and try the supplements anyway. Meanwhile, if you can capture the gait on a short video share it with your vet and get an expert opinion.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

puppydogs said:


> My 7 mo old seems to bunny hop (run with both hind legs) when she sprints thru the grass to play fetch. On her return to me (not as fast) she'll trot as normal.
> 
> I read in the past to watch out for their gait...and the bunny hop is not a good thing. Eek. Is it too soon to tell? How do normal pups run?


Adding pictures of my baby running pretty darn fast! Maybe I'm being a worry wart, does your pup run like this too?(seems to push off front arms and not feet)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't have input on the gait bit I'll be interested to see what others have to say. She sure is beautiful and cute though. Love the ears flying in the wind!


----------

